# 2017 Winter Quilt Block Swap



## AngieM2

Hi all

I swear that one day turns into 3 in the blink of an eye. Does that happen to you?

As you have seen in the 2017 Poll Thread, the colors for winter that won are the hunter green, cranberry, gold and dark blue. The neutral color unbleached muslin/light ecru color. 

You may use one or more of these colors in your blocks. The colors are the PREDOMINATE colors that you see when you squint and blur your eyes. So, yes, you can have a dark green with bits of orange and yellow in it, or blue with bits of purple, etc.

This will go from this Sunday Jan 8th and blocks must be mailed by March 31st. 

The hostess is: rainedaze (Heather) She will be getting in touch with you for exchange of contact information.


If you have troubles getting your blocks done. Please let me or hostess know so we can adapt for the rest of the group. 

When we mail. Please save yourself some money and put the blocks in tyvek envelopes or other strong envelopes that can be purchased at office supply or Walmart. These can go First Class Parcel Post for about $3.00 instead of $6.95 or more each way for Priority Squishy envelopes. But, if you want to send them Priority Squishy that is perfectly okay. There is about 1 day difference in delivery between the two methods of mailing. Remember to include self addressed postage paid or include postage in the envelope you send.

What else. When rainedaze private messages you, we will need two ways of contacting you. Such as email and phone or maybe your Facebook. 

I will subscribe to this thread and recommend each of you do so also, this way we will see when there is a new post and remind us to come visit. 

If there are questions, I'll answer until the hostess is named and then she can take over.

You can start signing up NOW! Sign up will go from NOW and close on Jan 16th. That gives of 2 weekends and a whole week.


----------



## maxine

Yahoo!! I am number #1!!!!!!! Will find my fabric..I might even have to go to Joannes if I can't find anything suitable in my stash... so exciting to do this again...


----------



## PETSNEGGS

Hi!!! Id like to join in Angie. I know its been a long time since ive been to HT.


----------



## AngieM2

Oh GREAT! Love seeing you here. You are #2 join.


I'll be #3 join.


----------



## COSunflower

OMGosh!!!! I am SO SAD not to be able to join the winter swap!!! I am able to get on the computer today thanks to my neighbor/friend who I call "Mr. Wonderful"  who cut my cast down from thigh high to knee high so that I could bend my knee and sit in my rolling office chair plus dress myself, get into bed and cook, wash etc.. I wasn't able to do ANY of it before and the lady that put the original splint cast on did a terrible job. It hurt so bad and had sharp edges that rubbed my under thigh when I sat and cut off the circulation to my leg and butt! I was miserable!!! Do to all of the snow and ice I couldn't get to my appt. yesterday so Mr. Wonderful came over and unwrapped and removed the plaster/metal splint. It had sharp tooth edges all along the sides and upper part plus a big thumb indentation in the plaster right where the lower break is!!! No wonder it hurt so much!!! He cut it down to my knee and then cut out the portion that was indentated at the lower break, put it back on my leg and rewrapped it. It feels SOOOOO much better and FREEING!!! I have another appt. tomorrow but we have gotten over 6 in. of new snow since last night and my ride from Redmond may not be able to get out here to Terrebonne again. Heck, by time we get finished being snowed in my leg may be totally healed!!! I did it exactly a week from today and still haven't seen a dr. besides the ER dr. Luckily, I had an even worse break in the ankle and leg area, requiring 3 surgeries, on this same leg about 20 years ago so I do know what to expect and can deal with it with minimal help. I saw my granddaughter for the last time last night.  They are leaving to Hawaii - IF the planes can get out - and will be gone till the 10th and then moving to Bandon, on the coast within a couple weeks.  Good think for all of my good friends and neighbors to watch out for me!!! I'm going to have to be more careful from now on!!! So...my sewing leg is out of commission till about the end of Feb. probably.  But I will follow along here if they don't put another bigger cast on tomorrow and will be anxious to do the spring swap!!! I guess I can do the paper planning of it now. That will help me to feel included still. Have fun everyone!!! I'm really missing you all!!!! Kim


----------



## AngieM2

Oh, COsunflower, how terrible about the cast being put on so badly. And family moving away. Phooey! 

Please even if you cannot sew right now (can you hand sew a four square?) We want you in the group and chat and visit with us and keep us up to date on your recovery. Please


----------



## maxine

Oh Kim I will miss your sweet self so very much.. darn it about your family moving..  that cast sounds like it was from hell.. geez



Wow I think that is a wonderful idea Angie had about hand sewing a very simple block.. 4 patch works for me.. it would be so awesome to have your block in my quilt & be able to point at it and say " See that block, CoSunflower made it with her own little hands just for the swap. A broken leg can't stop her !!" 

PETSNEGGS it's great to see you again..!!

Hello to our Hostess Rainedaze !! So glad you will be our leader.. it's so much fun being the hostess.. looking forward to getting your info message..


----------



## rainedaze

Hello Everyone!! My name is Heather, user name is rainedaze. I am so excited to be the hostess for the 1st swap of 2017!! Thank you Angie for the warm welcome back. I will pm everyone my address to mail your packages to at the end of the swap. Please send me your address back. I look forward to seeing everyone's unique squares!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Add me!!! I have all the fabric and am ready to go.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm in -- #6, I think if I've counted right. I'll PM Heather later today.

COsunflower -- so sorry to hear of your woes. If you can't join in I hope you will be our cheerleader and encourager.

In the block swaps on various quilting boards, we share our fabric choices for others to comment on and pictures of the progress of our blocks. I hope we can do the same here as it makes the experience a lot more fun.


----------



## cc

OK, sign me up!!!! I have had the crud so missed signing up earlier but better now than not at all.


----------



## AngieM2

Yay! CC. #7.

CC I just put this thread up yesterday so you're perfectly timed. So sorry to hear you have the crud. This weather really causes it. Take care of yourself.


----------



## HorseMom

Watching to see where the count stops! Looking, more like drooling, at fabric on line! Adding items to my cart and wishing I was rich! Wish I could go play with all this fabric in person. 
Petsneggs, nice to see you!
Heidi


----------



## maxine

Ugh cc I know what you mean.. I've been puny with something this week.. starting to feel better but get tired quickly .. not going to let it get me down.. going out to my sewing trailer after I have my morning nap.. I have an idea for my block.. I have been looking at my stash since we decided on our colors but not finding anything I like yet.. I might have to go to Joanne's.. Oh Dear !!! 

Welcome to cc, Belfry, & Jlynnp, !!! Looking forward to working with you..


----------



## maxine

Question for you Angie & Rainedaze.. Will our blocks be the usual size, 12 1/2 ??


----------



## Patches

Add me too! Not sure what number I am! What size are the blocks?? It will be a couple weeks before I get started as I'm going to Utah on Friday the 13th to see my first grand baby be born!!!! But I'll be back here and ready to sew soon!!


----------



## cc

Silly question, I'm sitting here with my box of crayolas and can't find the colors that are listed for the swap. Did I misunderstand and we aren't doing the crayola colors?


----------



## rainedaze

I have the following as the colors for the swap:

hunter green, cranberry and gold - unbleached muslin for the neutral/ecru

from a previous post of Angie's. Yes, the quilt squares are to be 12 1/2" I am going to begin messaging people so that I can be sure to get everyone's contact information.


----------



## rainedaze

Horsemom, Are you interested in being #8?


----------



## maxine

cc we played with our crayons, and did not find those exact words/colors,, so sort of agreed/liked on Brick Red, Indigo, Forest or Asparagus Green, Golden Rod or Daffodil,, along with the muslin neutral/ecru.. I think if you can just mostly get in the ballpark you're good,, I'm having trouble finding a Hunter Green to match what I have in my mind..a really dark almost black green.. of course my mind could be confused ?? it's going to be interesting to see what everyone comes up with..


----------



## Belfrybat

rainedaze said:


> I have the following as the colors for the swap:
> 
> hunter green, cranberry and gold - unbleached muslin for the neutral/ecru
> 
> from a previous post of Angie's. Yes, the quilt squares are to be 12 1/2" I am going to begin messaging people so that I can be sure to get everyone's contact information.


Are you sure about the colours? What happened to the indigo/ dark blue? In the OP, Angie states "_colors for winter that won are the hunter green, cranberry, gold and dark blue. The neutral color unbleached muslin/light ecru color."_ Although I won't be using the unbleached muslin or ecru as it doesn't play well with the rich colours we've chosen.


----------



## AngieM2

The.dark blue.is included. 

Everyone else. Do you think white or off white would be better than the unbleached muslin color with rest of the colors?


----------



## Belfrybat

The colours we are working with are so rich, I can't "see" either white or ecru playing well with them. So I guess my vote is "none of the above".

ETA: I stand corrected. I went and looked at quilts on Bing images and there were some with a darkish ecru along with the colours we are using, so perhaps instead of regular unbleached muslin, it was changed to the darker unbleached muslin (not sure of the name of it).


----------



## Jlynnp

Are we doing a specific block or is any 12 1/2 inch block OK?? I hope we can do any block as I got a new Accu quilt die I want to use, it is an Ohio Star block.


----------



## maxine

Thanks for the clarification Angie.. I'm not sure I would like the ecru muslin but will see how it looks with the fabric I pick out,,, now that I am thinking about it I can imagine using muslin in-between the blocks with embroidery on it.. 

Belfry I'm not sure I've ever seen a darker muslin.. thanks for the info.


----------



## maxine

Jlynnp how awesome !! I've been wanting an Accu quilt die.. I an envious and I love stars so hope you make it..


----------



## rainedaze

Any block is ok as long as it is the 12 1/2" square.  Oohhhhh....An Accuquilt, that sounds fun!!


----------



## cc

It is so cold here that I think I'm going to go fabric hunting in the boxes of material I have here. Don't want to go out at all today. I'll post what I find and see what y'all think.


----------



## rainedaze

I cannot wait until Monday when Wisconsin begins warming up. I do want to get some fabric though. I may have to brave it.


----------



## maxine

Yep.. good day to stay inside and play with fabric..


----------



## rjayne

Add me to the list. I have been trying to decide on a block and fabric. I am still undecided but will make a decision soon. 
I will PM my in for to the hostess now


----------



## Belfrybat

I pulled some fabrics I think will work. The flash reacted with the cranberry and green and they show up lighter in this picture than in real life. Actually the red is darker than cranberry, but the small print lightens it a bit. I've found a block I really like, but just a picture, so will have to work it out. But I do like a challenge.


----------



## COSunflower

I LOVE those colors Belfrybat!!!! I think that I am going to join this swap after all!!! I saw where the squares aren't due until March 31st? Angie? I FINALLY saw the orthopedic dr. on Thursday!!!! He was appalled at the kind of cast the ER had put on!!! He took more xrays and made me a new PURPLE cast up to the knee so that I could get around. The lower break, above the ankle, is really bad and I have to go back in a week to have more xrays to make sure that it is starting to heal, otherwise might have to have a screw put in it. The upper break, below the knee, is doing good. Instead of breaking horizontal, both breaks are vertical - the upper break snapped back into place but the lower break didn't.  He aligned both breaks up when putting on the new cast and boy was my leg sore the past two days!!! It's feeling better today. He gave me some better pain pills too. Dr. said that if the lower break is starting to heal next week, I can look at getting my cast off around the middle of February. So, if I plan and cut out all of my block pieces, all I have to do is sew them after my cast is off. I would make the March 31st deadline. I do not hand sew very well due to arthritis.  I can't drive till my cast is off but I think that I have enough of the colors that we need to make do with what I have. I might have to order some of the blue color but a neighbor is picking up my mail so that would be OK. SO....COUNT ME IN GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What number am I??????


----------



## Jlynnp

COS I am glad you can join us!!!


----------



## maxine

Hurray CoSunflower is joining in too!!! What a great group we have..  

Belfry I love your color choices.. I'm still looking at my stash trying to decide..


----------



## rainedaze

Good Morning Everyone!! I love that everyone is so excited and already picking out their fabric. I am hoping to go look today for some ideas. Welcome Kim!! Watching from the sidelines is always hard. Glad that you can join us. The following is a list of names and the number everyone signed up in. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

#1 Maxine, #2 PETNEGGS (I still need your info sent back), #3 AngieM2, #4 Jlynnp, #5 Belfrybat, #6 CC, #7 Patches (I still need your info sent back), #8 rjayne, #9 CoSunflower, #10 rainedaze (me), #11??? Horsemom - if so please send me your information.


----------



## HorseMom

I'm still thinking, I really want to. If the numbers get too much more I'm not sure if be able to get them done.

Maxine you could always check www.labfabric.com for the green you are imagining. I think she has really nice hand dyed fabrics. I also saw some nice ones on www.batiks.com
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat

I hope we have between 12 and 15 so we have enough blocks for a quilt. I'm in the process of putting together one we did several years ago and only had 11 blocks, so need to make one to add in. 

I didn't see anything in the OP about a hostess block. Are we making one this time around?


----------



## rjayne

Belfrybat said:


> I hope we have between 12 and 15 so we have enough blocks for a quilt. I'm in the process of putting together one we did several years ago and only had 11 blocks, so need to make one to add in.
> 
> I didn't see anything in the OP about a hostess block. Are we making one this time around?



I was wondering the same thing about the hostess block. 

Looks like we have 10 signed up. That is a good number. It isn't so bad having to make an extra block or two. It's a chance to try out a block without having to make a lot of them. Then I know if I want to make a pile of them for a future project.


----------



## rainedaze

Yes, there is a hostess block as well. Forgot to include that. Although I would have loved to host the winter swap either way.  Thank you for asking.


----------



## Jlynnp

Should the hostess block be the same colors as the others? I had thought about a bigger block for a pillow but was not sure what would be appropriate. I have never done a swap like this before. I used to do a lot of swaps with a group that made soaps and lotions, etc and we usually did something different for the hostess gift.


----------



## AngieM2

Hostess block is usually the same color scheme, but maybe more complicated, or just an extra of what you are doing.

If you want to do a larger one for a pillow, I don't see any reason why not to do something such as that.


----------



## maxine

Horsemom thanks for the info.. I am going into town today so will check out a couple of shops.. 

I know I always enjoy making a special block for the Hostess.. I use the same color scheme but a different pattern,, 

Sure hope everyone is doing okay with this bad winter weather going on,, I know everyone here at my house are having the winter blues right now,, already tired of the grey, cold, wet days. I'm so thankful I have this swap to perk me up !!


----------



## Belfrybat

Jlynnp said:


> Should the hostess block be the same colors as the others? I had thought about a bigger block for a pillow but was not sure what would be appropriate. I have never done a swap like this before. I used to do a lot of swaps with a group that made soaps and lotions, etc and we usually did something different for the hostess gift.


Yes - same colour theme. I make mine the same size. If you want to make one pillow size (good idea, BTW) perhaps check with the hostess?


----------



## rainedaze

I would love the extra block to be pillow size!! What a great idea!!


----------



## cc

Here is the fabrics I ended up with. What do y'all think? Colors in the picture may not be true but should be close


----------



## rainedaze

Love the colors CC!! I think several of us ended up with very close versions of gold. I can't wait for mine to arrive from JoAnns.


----------



## Belfrybat

CC - wonderful fabric. I love the blue stars.


----------



## AngieM2

I like your fabrics. Especially the blue with the stars.


----------



## maxine

Those are beautiful cc !!! 

I'm still pondering my stash choices.. plus went to Joanne's in Roseburg.. they really didn't have much.. sigh


----------



## AngieM2

I need to go thru my stash this weekend.


----------



## HorseMom

I could go thru my stash, but most of it's in my garden shed. Or, I could buy new if I decide to play :-D
Heidi


----------



## cc

I just wanted to pass on a handy tool I use to make 1/2 square triangles, Triangles on a Roll (ordered mine from Amazon). They make them go quickly and save a lot of time if you have lots of them to make. I have attached a picture that shows what they look like. Hope this will be helpful for y'all.


----------



## Meima6

I am new to homesteading.com and to this forum, but have participated in quilt block swaps before. I would love to participate!


----------



## Jlynnp

I love your choices CC.


----------



## Clueful

[SIZE="[SIZE="3"][/SIZE][/SIZE]
Please add me to the 2017 Winter Quilt Block Swap.


----------



## rainedaze

Meima6 said:


> I am new to homesteading.com and to this forum, but have participated in quilt block swaps before. I would love to participate!


Welcome to HomesteadingToday.com and welcome to our 2017 Winter quilt swap. You are #11. Watch for a private message from me!!


----------



## rainedaze

Clueful said:


> [SIZE="[SIZE="3"][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> Please add me to the 2017 Winter Quilt Block Swap.


Welcome to our 2017 Winter Quilt Block Swap!! You are #12. Watch for a private message from me!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima6 said:


> I am new to homesteading.com and to this forum, but have participated in quilt block swaps before. I would love to participate!





Clueful said:


> [SIZE="[SIZE="3"][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> Please add me to the 2017 Winter Quilt Block Swap.


Hello and welcome to the board. How about introducing yourselves here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/introductions/


----------



## AngieM2

I would love to know more about each of you, also. And if you sent want tell about yourself there, how about something about yourself here.


----------



## Belfrybat

One of my goals in 2017 is to assemble all the swap blocks I have hanging around here into quilts. I just finished the 10" Anything Goes Scrappy from 3+ years ago. I just used navy and red for sashing and borders since most of the blocks had red and blue in them. It will be a charity quilt and measures 70 x 70". 

You can see it here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ting/559886-swap-block-quilt.html#post7822520


----------



## maxine

Wow !! 12 participants !! Cool !! I can hardly wait for the mail delivery today.. should receive fabric I ordered for the swap. I have been playing around with a block I'm just making up,, I'm having fun using lots of my scraps and creating something.. will have to see how it turns out,, if nothing else it can be a block to fill in with all of yours..How is everyone else doing??


----------



## rainedaze

Clueful said:


> [SIZE="[SIZE="3"][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> Please add me to the 2017 Winter Quilt Block Swap.





maxine said:


> Wow !! 12 participants !! Cool !! I can hardly wait for the mail delivery today.. should receive fabric I ordered for the swap. I have been playing around with a block I'm just making up,, I'm having fun using lots of my scraps and creating something.. will have to see how it turns out,, if nothing else it can be a block to fill in with all of yours..How is everyone else doing??


Joann's shipping is really slow!!! I was hoping that my fabric would come today but it didn't.  Maybe Monday. I had wanted to get it washed and ready to go.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am waiting for the last color to get here from Hancocks. Everything else is ready to go.


----------



## Patches

I'm still in Utah. My first grand baby, a boy was delivered last night, on Friday the 13th!! He is a beauty!! Ill be back in Missouri next week to get started on my blocks. I'm hoping I have fabrics in my stash. These are some of my favorite colors so surely I have some!


----------



## maxine

Oh Patches what a beautiful baby Boy!!! How I envy you!! I don't have any grandchildren .. sure wish I did.. hug that little critter for me & enjoy every second with him.. safe travels back home..

Jynnp & raindaze hope your fabrics arrive soon.. my mail should be here in the next half hour.. if my fabric doesn't arrive today I'm going to start piling up rocks so I can "chunk" the mail truck until I get my fabric..  not really.. I have an awesome sweet mail lady.. besides she might run me over & keep my fabric.. off to check my mail now !!!!!


----------



## rainedaze

Patches said:


> I'm still in Utah. My first grand baby, a boy was delivered last night, on Friday the 13th!! He is a beauty!! Ill be back in Missouri next week to get started on my blocks. I'm hoping I have fabrics in my stash. These are some of my favorite colors so surely I have some!
> View attachment 58566


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm playing with a couple of blocks, but in scrap fabrics until I get the dimensions right. One has instructions but it is for a 9" block whereas the other was just a picture. My problem is I like both blocks evenly so am having trouble choosing. I'll probably go with the easier one for the main blocks and the more complex for the hostess block, and one to keep for me.


----------



## AngieM2

I have to go pull out the green I'm thinking of to make sure it will work.

And I have to check, but I think the sign up time is done. 12 is a really good number of blocks to make.


----------



## HorseMom

I think sign up went thru Monday. I was thinking 10/11 blocks and I'd join, not sure about 14, I don't want to be an odd number either. So I guess I'm a cheerleader! Rah, rah go team


----------



## AngieM2

Heidi. I thought you were in. And if you confirm it at most will be 13 plus hostess, so 14. Another good.number. join in please.


----------



## HorseMom

I never officially signed up, I was watching numbers. 12 makes a nice 3x4 quilt, 13 doesn't work so well, lol. I'm not sure I can get 14 blocks done. I love the colors though, and I found some perfect fabric....
Heidi


----------



## rainedaze

HorseMom said:


> I never officially signed up, I was watching numbers. 12 makes a nice 3x4 quilt, 13 doesn't work so well, lol. I'm not sure I can get 14 blocks done. I love the colors though, and I found some perfect fabric....
> Heidi


Use a couple squares for some throw pillows if there are too many for a quilt. 3 months = 1 1/2 squares per week. Join in the fun!!


----------



## rainedaze

Quick Update as the deadline is tomorrow - Currently I have received information from 9 people. I am the 10th person. Plus a hostess square. We are currently at 11 squares each. I have not received any messages back from PetsNEggs or Clueful so am unsure if they are still participating. I will send another pm to check in with them. Please let me know if I have missed anyone. I look forward to participating with everyone!!


----------



## HorseMom

I will think on it hard tonight. I have til tomorrow.
Heidi


----------



## maxine

These are the fabrics I have decided on.. well plus one more.. the piece I ordered didn't arrive on Saturday but am sure it will by Tues.. I'm thinking Monday is a holiday..?? I've made a sample block and am quite pleased with it.. so now to start making all the other blocks,,


----------



## rainedaze

So frustrated!! I never double checked that I received a confirmation email from Jo-Anns. My order did not go through and do not have fabric on it's way.  I guess I will be going shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine -- your fabrics are fabulous. Do I see another controlled scrappy in the works? 

Raindaze -- there's plenty of time. If you don't want to go shopping you can always reorder. Although going shopping for fabric isn't exactly a chore, is it?


----------



## COSunflower

Oh Maxine!!! I love your colors!!! I see some of the same fabrics I have that I thought were maybe too bright for the crayons we chose. Now I'm going back to my fabric stash tomorrow!!! I am still planning as I can't sew till I get my cast off. Have a dr. appt. Tuesday afternoon so should hear when the HAPPY day will be!!! Belfrybat - I LOVED your scrappy quilt!!!! I want to get all of my swap quilts put together too this year. I'm making quilts for my family for NEXT Christmas! Patches - that baby is SOOOOO cute!!! My smallest grandson is 2 years old now. They just grow up too fast!!! I have squares from a farm fabric swap that we had years ago and am going to make his quilt from them.  Anyone else remember that swap? I think that they were 5 inch blocks. So many of us have kids or grandkids that it might be fun to have a "kids fabric" block exchange. We can use the blocks for a kid's patchwork quilt. Fun and easy!


----------



## HorseMom

I'm not sure the pic will load, we shall see. Ignore the fabrics on the far right, after the gold, and the bottom left, those were another project. I know shopping online colors don't show right, and we are all gonna see this differently. I just couldn't quite decide on fabrics. I love the little stars snowflakes, but I think the darker blue fits the swap and other fabrics better. Not sure which green(middle or front?) or gold I like better.
Heidi


----------



## maxine

Horsemom I like the front blue and the back green.. but they are all lovely fabrics..


----------



## Belfrybat

I too like the front blue, and I like all the greens. And that cranberry red is fabulous.


----------



## maxine

Kim I'm sure you are correct that some of the red/cranberry is brighter.. I have had a hard time finding "cranberry",, but when I made my sample block all the colors worked together... the Cranberry fabric I ordered that hasn't arrived yet.. and only one of the blues is Indigo,, the rest of the blues are just joining in !! This color scheme has been difficult for me as I had hard time imagining they together plus they are not my favorite colors,, but once I got my sample block put together,,WOW!! they look awesome together.. remind me of Royalty colors. very pretty !!


----------



## rainedaze

rainedaze said:


> Quick Update as the deadline is tomorrow - Currently I have received information from 9 people. I am the 10th person. Plus a hostess square. We are currently at 11 squares each. I have not received any messages back from PetsNEggs or Clueful so am unsure if they are still participating. I will send another pm to check in with them. Please let me know if I have missed anyone. I look forward to participating with everyone!!


I have heard from Clueful. Clueful, welcome to our 2017 Winter Quilt Block Swap. I sent PetsNEggs another pm to check in to see if she is still interested as I have not heard back from her.

Horsemom - I have not received a commitment from you although you posted fabric.  Please let me know what you have decided. We would love to have you.

Currently we are at 11 squares + 1 hostess block. Horsemom would make 12 + 1 if she decides to participate. 

Ready.....Set......Sew.... I am so excited to see everyone's squares!! I know I have said that before. I was able to get to Jo-Ann's today in between my son's birthday, early release from school, and the freezing rain. I can begin cutting out tomorrow!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm glad you heard from Cluefull -- since she's not posting, would you please tell us something about her and the other new person (sorry can't remember her name)? 

It would be nice to know who we are swapping the blocks with.


----------



## Jlynnp

Beautiful baby Patches, congrats!! Our second Great-Nephew was born last night, I will post pics as soon as I have some. We also added a new baby to our family a nine week old Black Lab. We are not getting much sleep.


----------



## HorseMom

Really hope I don't screw this up like the last one. I decided on fabric. Now trying to decide on quantity and where the money is coming from!!!  And hoping my monitor is close on color. I guess I'm in! Not sure what I'm gonna do with the lighter blue, but I love it! Reminds me of ice on a window, Cherokee says icy trees. Sashing, boarder, binding, backing? Who knows
Heidi


----------



## rainedaze

Our official signup is completed. We have 12 + 1 hostess squares to complete. I have my fabric washed, dried, and ready to cut out today. I found a pattern in a quilting magazine yesterday that I am going to try. 

How is everyone else doing? I have seen so many beautiful fabrics.


----------



## rjayne

I have my fabric and am looking for a pattern. I was only able to get 2 of the 4 colors. The fabric store and my stash didn't have the selection I was hoping for. 
HorseMom just start working on the blocks now and you should be ok. I am so good at procrastinating but I find it I put something like this off till the last minute something always comes up and then I'm in trouble time wise. 
I wish us both luck


----------



## Belfrybat

I just found a fabulous site for free quilt patterns. http://patchworksquare.com/
Click on "block sizes" on the left to find the 12" ones, or search by block type, skill level, etc. 

I imagine everyone here is familiar with quilter cache, but if not: http://www.quilterscache.com/QuiltBlocksGalore.html

If nothing else, looking at either of those sites will be eye candy to quilters.


----------



## HorseMom

Belfrybat said:


> I just found a fabulous site for free quilt patterns. http://patchworksquare.com/
> Click on "block sizes" on the left to find the 12" ones, or search by block type, skill level, etc.
> 
> I imagine everyone here is familiar with quilter cache, but if not: http://www.quilterscache.com/QuiltBlocksGalore.html
> 
> If nothing else, looking at either of those sites will be eye candy to quilters.


Belfrybat I was just on the patchwork site. Found a few blocks I like, realized they looked similar to the one I did for the last swap! Also, the instructions I downloaded in a few were the loooooong way to do things. 
Heidi


----------



## PETSNEGGS

Thank you so much everyone. Im glad to be back. COSunflower im so sorry to hear all that you've been through. My gosh, sending prayers your way.


----------



## rainedaze

Our quilt block swap is 13 + 1 hostess block. PetsNEggs has gotten me all her information and is set to go. Happy Sewing ladies!!


----------



## Belfrybat

HorseMom said:


> Belfrybat I was just on the patchwork site. Found a few blocks I like, realized they looked similar to the one I did for the last swap! Also, the instructions I downloaded in a few were the loooooong way to do things.
> Heidi


I agree that her instructions are inefficient but if doing several blocks, I just switch to a more efficient method. Quilter's Cache is the same way. But even so, it's a great way to get some ideas.


----------



## COSunflower

Hi Everyone! Got good news at the drs. yesterday.  The bones are still in place that he reset a week and a half ago so NO surgery if I stay off of it!!! I have to wear the "no weight bearing" cast another 3 weeks and then if xrays look good can go to a walking cast. I was feeling pretty blue about being in a cast doing nothing fun for so long and was talking with the xray lady about our little group and wishing that I could use my machine. She told me that her grandma was a quilter and lost the movement of her knee and ankle permanently due to some kind of arthritis so she just started using her LEFT foot to sew with. Why didn't I think of that??? I was talking to the dr. about the increasing painful numbness in my right upper thigh and after checking it out, he said that when I fell I hyperextended the big cord of a muscle that runs from your knee to your hip. That is why my leg swells so bad by the end of the day and hurts tremendously - like when your leg goes to sleep and then starts to wake up - that burning pain.  So have to keep my leg UP even more and ice it to help the swelling etc. BUT...I decided that when I get my pieces cut out I am going to sew using my LEFT foot for an hour each day. That way I won't feel so behind yet won't to any damage to the healing of the leg muscle and bone breaks. The dr. thought that sounded OK.  I worked on my patterns that I want to use today while sitting and just have to make my cardboard pieces and make sure that all of my fabric is washed. Then I can cut things out.  I'm feeling MUCH better now thinking about being able to use my machine after all!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

COS you need a machine like mine, I have the choice of using the foot peddle or a push button on the machine.


----------



## Patches

I'm still here. I have one more quickbooks class to do and one interview this morning for my farmers market. They are featuring my goat milk soaps in their blog and will be here any minute for pictures and interviews. Quickbooks this afternoon so I'm planning on getting to the sewing room tomorrow!!! And Saturday!! I know what block I want to do, just gotta make sure I've got some of these colors in my stash! Of course, I'm still swooning over the daily grandson pictures my son is sending!!!


----------



## Meima6

What did we decide about the 'ecru' or unbleached muslin?


----------



## Jlynnp

Here are my fabrics, they are currently being washed and dried. I do have unbleached muslin I may add to the mix but want to see how well they all play together.


----------



## COSunflower

Do we have to use unbleached muslin somewhere in the block or can we just use the 4 primary colors? I have my pattern decided on and cut out. Now just cutting out my fabrics! My granddaughter Jessica is coming over this weekend to help me out some so probably won't start sewing till Monday but I am so excited to get started!!!


----------



## HorseMom

We never have to use all the colors listed, just 1. So I would think we don't have to use unbleached muslin


----------



## Belfrybat

Judy - fabulous fabrics.
I won't be using any unbleached muslin. The colours are so rich I don't want to put (to me) a discordant colour into the block. I will be using all four colours.


----------



## rainedaze

COSunflower said:


> Do we have to use unbleached muslin somewhere in the block or can we just use the 4 primary colors? I have my pattern decided on and cut out. Now just cutting out my fabrics! My granddaughter Jessica is coming over this weekend to help me out some so probably won't start sewing till Monday but I am so excited to get started!!!


I am only using the 4 main colors. I think the Muslin was optional if someone needed an additional color. Maybe Angie can add to this but that was my understanding. 
Heather


----------



## AngieM2

The muslin color was if.you.needed a filler in some part of your design. White can be used if any of the other colirs.show predominately when squinting your eyes and looking at the blick.


----------



## maxine

Judy I really like your fabric choices,, Good job !

I have been putting together a few blocks.. since I am making up my pattern, I am having so much fun working on them... hope you all like them too! I have even decided on what to make for my Hostess Block, I will be out of town until next Thursday so no sewing until I return,, I will be going into withdrawl by then !! 

Everyone keep well, and hope your weather isn't too harsh !! I'm certainly ready for Spring !!


----------



## cc

I'm working on my blocks but for some reason I am having a terrible time, I have made 3 and have had to take each one apart at least once!!! I am just hoping the rest of them go smoother.


----------



## HorseMom

Maxine it's been Spring like here in Ohio. I'm tired of the mud! Lol

CC so sorry your blocks are disagreeing with you. I hope the rest go smoothly.

I'm hopefully ordering my fabric tonight or tomorrow. I can't wait to play, though I'm not looking forward to washing and ironing, yuck! I've seen a few blocks I'd love to make, but will be best using for a hostess block since I'm getting a late start.
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom

Got something in the mail today! I should probably start this at the end of this swap with my track record for finishing projects on time! I ordered the blue with the pattern in hopes of using it in the skirt. The pine I found in my stash, I'm pretty sure I have just enough for the background. If the background is done in strips I guess the pine can be the boarder. Now to figure out what other colors/fabrics I want! Sorry, I was excited and wanted to share!!
Heidi


----------



## rainedaze

CC - I have been having a slow time as well. Thought I ordered fabric online to find out it did not go through for some reason. Had to go shopping for different fabric. lol Picked out a pattern in a magazine to realize it was only 10". I have a new pattern now. Washed and dried the fabric right away and that is where it has ended about a week ago. I can't wait to begin working on cutting Thursday. The way my day is going I am not going to even attempt cutting today. Happy Sewing everyone!! I am sure everyone's blocks will be beautiful!! We have plenty of time.....:nanner:


----------



## HorseMom

Well I can't get the laptop to work. It was trying to self repair and can't. I tried to back up Cherokee's school files to factory reset, but couldn't. I will attempt to order my fabric from my phone later. Really hoping I can resolve the laptop issue without HP having to replace it. Thank goodness it's a new 9 weeks and there was only 1 things Cherokee needs on there for school. 1 other she wanted cause it was an Ironman color page
Heidi


----------



## Jlynnp

I have started cutting fabric, have it all in strips and will go from there. I can only sit for a hour or so then I have to walk around a bit before I can sit back down. Hopefully it will turn out as nice as I think it will.


----------



## Belfrybat

Horsemom -- sorry about the computer going belly up. I have a 6 week old desktop running Win 10 and I swear the durn thing has a mind of its own. What works well one time doesn't the next. The latest being how it handles my camera. As of last week the pop up "autoplay" screen that allows me to choose what I want to do no longer works. Now I have to go into File Explorer (or whatever they renamed it), find the directory for the camera, find the file and copy and paste them into the computer. What a pain! It's at least a 20 year backwards move. Arrrg! 

Now I've gotten that off my mind, today is supposed to be the first non-windy day in almost a week, so I'll wash and line dry the fabric and press it. I don't prewash fabrics for my own quilts but I know it's what the most of you do so I'll follow suit. 

I have settled on a pattern. It's a bit more involved than what I usually do for swaps, but I decided I was up for a bit of a challenge. Flying geese here we come!


----------



## HorseMom

Belfrybat, I hope your computer figures things out soon and starts working right! Good luck with you block! Are you using the no waste flying geese method? I was considering a block with geese. I've only used the no waste method once when we did the mystery quilt years ago. I might need someone to talk me thru the steps again if I go with that block!
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat

Yes, I just about only use the 4 at a time no-waste method. I have Deb Tucker's Wing Clipper which makes squaring them up a breeze, but it's not necessary to make them.

This is the link I refer to for the dimensions: https://www.connectingthreads.com/tutorials/Flying_Geese-Make_em_fast-two_methods__D15.html The second method is the no-waste.

ETA: I just discovered there is a "no math" ruler to make these. <sigh> I DO NOT need any more specialty rulers. Here's a video: https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...42594F0DC6650040D3A642594F0DC665004&FORM=VIRE


----------



## HorseMom

FYI batiks.com has crazy high shipping rates! I almost didn't order my fabric because I though $17.75 for standard USPS shipping was crazy! I know none of the local stores have the colors I'm looking for, especially the cranberry. I'm really hoping the screen colors are close to reality. Plus I found a red that looks very similar to the discontinued fabric I used in my Jacob's Ladder blocks years ago. Anyone remember that?
Heidi


----------



## maxine

Horsemom I remember the Jacob's Ladder blocks.. I actually had them out looking at them a couple of weeks ago, I know I made mine in South West Colors.. I'll have to look again for yours..


----------



## HorseMom

I remember I got the batik from connecting threads, it was called lava. I loved my blocks so much I almost didn't swap them! Tried to order more lava fabric and it had been discontinued! 
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom

Here are mine.
Heidi


----------



## maxine

Oh yes I do have that block !! Love the pattern and the color combo together,,, maybe we could do another Jacob's Ladder in Southwest colors so we could add some more blocks to what we have..


----------



## HorseMom

It really was a great block and one I never would have considered on my own! I'm really hoping the red I got from batiks.com is a close match to this. Last I was at Hobby Lobby they still had the turquoise. I want to do a whole quilt like this


----------



## HorseMom

This is the fire fabric from batiks.com Looks close, maybe not as orangy, but I'm hopeful!
Heidi


----------



## maxine

I went to a fabric store that carries mostly batiks.. found 4 different pieces of cranberry .. got them all washed so can start cutting them tomorrow.. very excited to be working on my blocks again.. I enjoyed our trip to see my father in law for his 95th birthday but it's nice to be back home..


----------



## HorseMom

My fabric is in the next state over. Guessing it will be here Monday or Tuesday! Hoping I continue to get my days off, but not expecting it. The guy that was in training to fill the empty position at work decided he didn't like it and went back to his other bid. So once again we are a man down in the kitchen :-(


----------



## HorseMom

The tracking number says my fabric made it to my state last night. It's only 45 mins away! Probably still won't get it til Tuesday


----------



## COSunflower

SOOOO glad that I didn't cut out my fabrics yet!!! Granddaughter Jess and I went thru the rest of the boxes in the sewing room and I found fabric that I like even BETTER than what I had been preparing to use!!! YAY!!! Now to wash it and tomorrow I can begin cutting!!! One more week with this darn non-weight bearing cast and hopefully on to a walking cast. I'm going to ask dr. if I can take it off to sew a little each day.  Feels good to have all of this stuff gone thru - more boxes for the thrift store and threw out a lot of misc. junk. This is the THIRD time we've gone thru this room since last summer. I'm thinking that I will probably go thru it again before its all said and done.


----------



## HorseMom

Yay my fabric is out for delivery!!!!! I'll have a happy package when I get home from work :-D


----------



## HorseMom

Package was not left. I can pick up tomorrow :-( The guy said if I get there about 10 mins before close I might be able to get it tonight


----------



## HorseMom

I was able to get my package! Imagine my surprise when I opened the box and saw PINK!!! The had my order wrapped in pink tissue paper :-D:-D The colors are brighter/lighter then I thought. Hoping they still work. The fabric I got for the Jacob's Ladder remake looks to be an exact match!


----------



## Belfrybat

Good for you, Horsemom. I washed my fabric and have it ironed. I hope to start on the blocks when I finish the current mystery quilt I'm working on. The last clue is this Saturday, so a week from then I should be good to go on these blocks.


----------



## maxine

Yay Horsemom!!! I love it my packages arrive.. even though you know what is inside it's still exciting to open them up.. I looked for & found my Jacobs Ladder Blocks & yep there was your very pretty block.. wish I had more of them

Belfry you are so wonderful about finishing what you start !!! 

CoSunflower what a great job you are doing on getting organized.. Hope you can start sewing soon.. glad you are healing so nicely.. be patient !!


----------



## Meima6

What is the traditional finished block for the hostess pillow block?
Thanks!
Meima (Debbie)


----------



## Meima6

I left out my question!! Size?


----------



## HorseMom

You don't have to make a pillow block for the hostess. In the past we just made an extra 12.5" block. Maybe a special pattern or one of the same. This is the first time we've discussed a hostess pillow block, so not sure what size it should be.
Heidi


----------



## Meima6

Thank you, Horsemom. I think I will make another 12.5" block, with a different pattern or slightly different fabrics.


----------



## cc

Well, I seem to have one problem after another, I ran out of fabric I was working with and the store didn't have anymore! I thought I had plenty but seem to have misfigured.  Found some more so will just have to have 2 different blocks. This swap seems to be fighting me but the blocks I have finished are looking good so I guess that is all that matters.


----------



## HorseMom

CC that just means your blocks will be extra special from all the struggles ;-) 
I'm hoping I don't run out of fabric cause I skimped a little on my normal yardage :-\ I need to pick a block, I had one in mind but don't think it will work with the colors.

COSunflower you and your granddaughter can help me organize my whole house!!!

How do you guys usually set a red fabric? I've not had a lot of problems with batiks, but I don't usually work with reds.
Heidi


----------



## rainedaze

Love seeing everyone's updates. I can't wait to begin cutting tomorrow. I found another block that I like even better. Glad I hadn't cut anything yet. Procrastination isn't always bad. lol


----------



## Meima6

Sounds like we are all having block challenges! I keep running just short of fabric and having to slide in the next fabric lookalike. Can't decide which I like best. Finished the hostess block today and liked it so much that I wish that had been my original block. 
Just hope my likes are the likes of all! 
Question for the group: who is (was) your personal quilting mentor?


----------



## Meima6

Horsemom,
I surely wish you could visit here! Two quilt shops in this little college town. Lexington, Ky. is an hour to the west, but I don't go there often, and not to shop for fabric. There is a Quilters Day Out in March every year at our convention center. I've only been able to attend 2or 3 times. This year I plan to enter two of my mother's quilts. I am retired now, so "someday" is here. Maybe I will be able to assemble my collections of blocks from swaps and actually complete some quilts. It is so much fun to share ' block art'.


----------



## HorseMom

Lexington is only about 4 hours from me! So you aren't far. I've been to the horse park several times, it's amazing! The Quilter's Day Out sounds wonderful. My daughter and I's birthdays are in March :-D Good luck with your mom's quilts.

As far as my sewing mentor. I'm self taught. Once I found this site AngieM2 has been a wealth of knowledge. Nan helped a lot also (anyone know what happened to her)? Then there were some ladies I worked with at Walmart years ago that helped me with questions when they opened their own sewing shop. Unfortunately, I noticed last time I drove by it was closed.
Heidi


Meima6 said:


> Horsemom,
> I surely wish you could visit here! Two quilt shops in this little college town. Lexington, Ky. is an hour to the west, but I don't go there often, and not to shop for fabric. There is a Quilters Day Out in March every year at our convention center. I've only been able to attend 2or 3 times. This year I plan to enter two of my mother's quilts. I am retired now, so "someday" is here. Maybe I will be able to assemble my collections of blocks from swaps and actually complete some quilts. It is so much fun to share ' block art'.


----------



## rainedaze

Meima6 said:


> Sounds like we are all having block challenges! I keep running just short of fabric and having to slide in the next fabric lookalike. Can't decide which I like best. Finished the hostess block today and liked it so much that I wish that had been my original block.
> Just hope my likes are the likes of all!
> Question for the group: who is (was) your personal quilting mentor?


I don't have a quilting mentor but so wish I did!!


----------



## HorseMom

Crap!!! Anyone have detergent allergies??? I have most my fabric washes and just realized I used my regular Gain detergent. I'll rewash if I have too!! I'm out of practice I guess, lol


----------



## maxine

Heidi you are so considerate! I had not even thought about detergent allergies,, But I think as long as you rinsed the fabric, well it will be okay,, 

I think I'd have to say Eleanor Burns has been my mentor.. I love her style of sewing..


----------



## rainedaze

HorseMom said:


> Crap!!! Anyone have detergent allergies??? I have most my fabric washes and just realized I used my regular Gain detergent. I'll rewash if I have too!! I'm out of practice I guess, lol


I washed my fabric with soap berries and then dried with dryer balls for the same reason. I wasn't sure of any allergies either. We have had so many foster children with skin allergies I have gotten used to washing everything in a special way if I am going to share it.


----------



## HorseMom

I think I picked a block. Maybe I'll get to try it tonight. My last fabric is in the wash. Then I just have the dreaded ironing


----------



## rjayne

I never thought to ask about allergies either. 
No allergies here. I don't believe it should be a problem.


----------



## maxine

I have 3 blocks completed.. and parts for 3 more ready, just need to join them all together..,, its been fun making this "made-up" block,,, have switched out a couple of the colors for more cranberry.. 

I've started going to the gym in town daily.. for Christmas my daughter gave me a trial 2 month membership.. I need to lose 20 pounds before the surgeon will do my knee replacement.. I am actually enjoying going to the gym,, but have been tired and sore even though I have started quite slow & easy.. only do the treadmill and bike for 15 minutes each,, other people there zoom around quite fast on all the machines.. while I am on the bike peddling slowly, reading my book, a young man is behind me doing some sort of sit up off of a tall stool.. he hangs out in the air and raises up making really loud groaning, grunting noises !! If I ever start making those sounds I hope they call an ambulance to come get me as I'll be in some sort of stress mode !!!

Patches how is that new grand son?? CoSunflower have you tried sewing yet??

It's rainy & cold here today,, definitely going to my warm cozy sewing room after I get back home from gym.. Everyone keep well,,


----------



## rainedaze

Deborah (Meima6) is our first one to complete her squares and they are beautiful!!!


----------



## maxine

Wow!! Good job Deborah.. can hardly wait to see them.. I'm still at 4 blocks done.. had to take a break to make a birthday gift...


----------



## AngieM2

Hi all. Believe it or not I haven't even started yet. Been doing other sewing projects and running to doctors for Dad, or going to get parents' groceries. But I'm thinking of what pattern to use. I think next week I should get started. Oh, one neat thing.......I get to see Riverdance live Friday night. And my 6 year old granddaughter will be going with me. My daughter will drop us off and pick us up so I don't have to drive or park.


----------



## AngieM2

Deborah you are fantastic being the first one done.


----------



## COSunflower

Went to the orthopedic dr. yesterday and he was a little dismayed at how swollen my ankle break still was.  Xrayed it again and it is only about 1/2 healed.  The upper break by my knee has mended well but the bone wasn't jutted out like my ankle. Since that old non-weight bearing cast was already off and I wanted to take a shower so bad (LOL) he let me have a walking cast but I have to go to physical therapy 2 times a week for 4-6 weeks for them to use a bone stimulator to help the healing. Alot of bone still needs to fill in he said. I still have to wear the cast to bed etc. but CAN take it off for a quick shower. I took one this morning and it was way harder than I thought because that foot and leg is so weak and still painful but did get my hair washed good!!!

I need to finish getting all of my pieces cut out and then I'm going to try taking the cast off just for a bit to try and sew. If it doesn't work I will just try using my LEFT leg like the xray lady suggested.  I go back to the dr. in a month and HOPEFULLY will get THIS cast off. At the rate I am going Spring will be here before I can ever walk normally without a cast again!!! 

Maxine - I had to laugh when you described the groaning noises that guy made behind you in the gym. LOL!!!


----------



## rainedaze

I have 3 out of 4 of my fabrics cut out and will begin sewing, hopefully this weekend. 

COSunflower - sorry to hear about your leg. A little at a time will still get the job done. 

AngieM2 - you sound very busy!!


----------



## HorseMom

I found another pattern that peaked my interest. I would need another fabric. I was gonna head to Hobby Lobby to look for one I've seen in the past. Alas it's Wednesday, they are closed


----------



## maxine

Angie how exciting !!!! woohoo !! wish I was going with you.. ENJOY !

Kim I finally turned around to look a the Grunting young man,, wow,, he really is muscled/chiseled and is hanging out in mid air picking up a large round weight then sitting up ! geez ! no wonder he is making tortured noises ! whew.. it's all I can do to peddle the bike.. sigh.. to be young again .. Keep being patient on letting your leg heal,, I'm not sure I could sew with my other foot,, will try just to see.. hmmmm

Heidi I was surprised to hear Hobby Lobby is closed on Wednesdays... wonder why? It's fun finding more fabric,, you always make a wonderful block so will be interested in seeing what you come up with..

raindaze have fun with your sewing this weekend,, I'm going to get back to my blocks today,, I am having so much fun putting this block together.. sure hope you ladies all like it too..


----------



## HorseMom

Maxine, they are closed for church. They are closed Wednesdays and Sundays


----------



## Belfrybat

HL is only closed Sundays around here. I've never heard of any HLs in Texas being closed on Wednesday. OH must be a very religious state. 

OK -- I just checked the web. The one at Medina is open until 8 pm. That isn't too far from Wooster. Always willing to help support the fabric habit! 

I still haven't started as I want to make all of the blocks at one time so the process can be streamlined. I should be finished with the mystery quilt this week then will start on these blocks.


----------



## HorseMom

Thanks Belfrybat. Maybe the one in Mansfield is open too. It's been a few years since I tried to go on a Wednesday and they were closed. Maybe hours have changed!


----------



## Meima6

Angie, I am so excited that you get to see Riverdance, and with your grand!! I hope you have an awesome experience.


----------



## AngieM2

Our Hobby Lobby is open on Wednesdays. Double check.yours Heidi.


----------



## PETSNEGGS

Hi everyone, im here. Been crazy crazy crazy. But, household will be back to the quite norm Monday. Ive got everything picked out and washed. Will be cutting and sewing.


----------



## PETSNEGGS

H ummm I think my post disappeared. I need to hope on the computer and see if its just my phone


----------



## Meima6

Sunflower,
I am so sad for you with your breaks and casts. Its amazing how much we do without realizing it, and when some body part goes on strike or gets out of commission, its really frustrating. I broke my foot several years ago and way back then my only option was a hard cast. Oh my..... The good part is, I could tell when it was going to rain for a long time afterwards, because my foot would ache a little. Eventually, I lost the forecasting ability! You have my total empathy and sympathy. Best wishes!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ladies,
Even though I am not participating in this swap.
I can't hardly wait to see what you come up with.
Good luck


----------



## maxine

Been working on my blocks again after a short time off to make a birthday gift.. I have 7 blocks finished !! It's been very comforting to make these blocks now that we are having RAIN again.. so nice to set quietly, have a movies going and a cup of tea to sip on... Hope everyone is having a good day too..


----------



## COSunflower

Cutting my fabric today!!! My Bandon family was here to get more stuff this past weekend and my wonderful DIL JoDee (Jessica's mom) bought me a new ironing board so that I could iron my fabric!!! My old one had collapsed (welding broke - really old) right after Jess and I had ironed fabric in December.  I was scrolling thru our messages and was wondering, do we make 13 reg. blocks + 1 Hostess? Or 14 regular blocks??? I can't remember what number Meima was?


----------



## Jlynnp

If I am not mistaken it is 13 plus the hostess block.


----------



## maxine

Oh Dear !! Thank You for asking Kim,,, I was thinking it was 12 + Hostess block,, I would have been one short.. whew..


----------



## rainedaze

Yes we are 13 + 1 Hostess block. We had an additional at the last minute.


----------



## maxine

I have 9 blocks finished and the last 4 started.. plus need the Hostess Block.. I'm still pondering what to do for it...


----------



## HorseMom

Hi all, 
I haven't made it past the washing phase :-( Tuesday night my daughter and I left on a mini vacation to go meet a friend and look at some goats for a possible 4h project. We came home Friday morning with me fighting the flu or food poisoning. I worked today for 3.5 then got sent home. Took a nap cause I was exhausted. The weather has been beautiful here, 63Â°++ so it's been hard to stay inside. Heading to the barn now to love on my ponies and do some spring cleaning. I'm hoping to have some energy this evening or tomorrow for cleaning my table off and sewing. I do have the holiday off!
Heidi


----------



## Jlynnp

I have all 13 swap blocks done, just need the final ironing. Still need to do the hostess block but that should go quickly.


----------



## AngieM2

I'll have to catch up with everyone. I had planned to sew on blocks this weekend, but Friday about 5:30 I found out a cousin had a massive heart attack. So I got clothes together for a few days and stayed night with his mom. Saturday drove from N. AL so St. Louis area. We've been mostly at hospital since then. Right now looks as is we may drive home Tuesday, depending on what happens. So I'll get to mine when I get back. They may be next weekends project.


----------



## Belfrybat

This bronchitis has whupped my hiney these past couple of weeks. I'm still coughing a lot, but at least have some energy back. Hopefully this will be the week I get these blocks done, or at least mostly done. Glad we still have a month, although I DO NOT want to wait until the last minute.


----------



## maxine

*Horsemom *I enjoy hearing about your adventures with Cherokee... did you pick out a goat?? 
*Jlynnp *awesome that you have the 13 blocks finished !!Good Job !
*Angie *I am so sorry to hear of your loss.. darn it.. you've had some hard hits this year.. please drive home safely to us.. Prayers to all
*Belfry *I know how you feel,, my husband and I were down with whatever this crud is going around,, the stupid cough seems to hang on,, have a soothing cup of tea and here is a hug from me.. 
*CoSunflower *I was just in Bandon two weeks ago ! I could've stolen your granddaughter for a few days !! darn sorry I missed the opportunity..  Are you managing to do some sewing? I tried to sew with my other foot just to see if I could,, very awkward! 
*Mobookworm1957* Hello & glad to know you are keeping in touch,, hope you can participate in the next swap, 
*Raindaze *a question please,, which of our colors do you like the best?? Hunter Green Indigo, Cranberry or Gold?? I am asking so I can decide how to make your special block.. 

Everyone keep well.. Spring is coming !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches

Yes, I'm still here!! I have my fabrics. Have my pattern, now just to start cutting and sewing. Heading back to Utah on the 10th of next month. Cooper will have his 'baby blessing' at church on the 12th and we want to be there for that. My other son is getting married in May, his fiancÃ© is graduating college with her masters in May! I've been working on a quilt for them. Gonna take a break from that and try to get these blocks finished before I go west!! Here's pictures!!


----------



## maxine

Patches your grandson is growing so fast .. what a cutie

I LOVE the colors of the Double Wedding Ring Quilt.. Awesome !!


----------



## AngieM2

Cousin is still alive, but machines helping him live so body can hopefully recover.


----------



## maxine

Angie praying for your cousin to recover soon with no problems,, Take care of yourself too..


----------



## rjayne

Just checking in. 
I have my material cut and have started sewing. 
If I can get an uninterrupted block of time I will be done sewing in no time.


----------



## HorseMom

Maxine we saw 2 goats we liked, just waiting to see if she really wants to show them. I just found out the Nigerian Dwarfs are now put in the dairy goat category so they don't place well.

Still no luck sewing. Got some bills paid today and my table cleaned up a little. But being a victim of the firstmerit/huntington merger I cannot access my accounts and have no idea how much money I have. Will be switching banks Monday
Heidi


----------



## rainedaze

maxine said:


> *Horsemom *I enjoy hearing about your adventures with Cherokee... did you pick out a goat??
> *Jlynnp *awesome that you have the 13 blocks finished !!Good Job !
> *Angie *I am so sorry to hear of your loss.. darn it.. you've had some hard hits this year.. please drive home safely to us.. Prayers to all
> *Belfry *I know how you feel,, my husband and I were down with whatever this crud is going around,, the stupid cough seems to hang on,, have a soothing cup of tea and here is a hug from me..
> *CoSunflower *I was just in Bandon two weeks ago ! I could've stolen your granddaughter for a few days !! darn sorry I missed the opportunity..  Are you managing to do some sewing? I tried to sew with my other foot just to see if I could,, very awkward!
> *Mobookworm1957* Hello & glad to know you are keeping in touch,, hope you can participate in the next swap,
> *Raindaze *a question please,, which of our colors do you like the best?? Hunter Green Indigo, Cranberry or Gold?? I am asking so I can decide how to make your special block..
> 
> Everyone keep well.. Spring is coming !!!!!!!!!!!!


So sorry Maxine!! Busy couple of days!! Just saw this!! I like the Cranberry the best. Thank you for asking!! 

I need to move my bottom along!!! We had a crazy flu that seemed to last forever. Not entirely sure it was flu, food poisoning, or something else but it sounds like so many have had something similar. Time to get moving now!!


----------



## rainedaze

Patches said:


> Yes, I'm still here!! I have my fabrics. Have my pattern, now just to start cutting and sewing. Heading back to Utah on the 10th of next month. Cooper will have his 'baby blessing' at church on the 12th and we want to be there for that. My other son is getting married in May, his fiancÃ© is graduating college with her masters in May! I've been working on a quilt for them. Gonna take a break from that and try to get these blocks finished before I go west!! Here's pictures!!
> View attachment 59055
> View attachment 59056


Adorable picture and LOVE the quilt!! I cannot wait to get more advanced in my quilting. So jealous!! lol


----------



## maxine

*rjayne*.. Uninterrupted is definitely the word !! Good Luck..
*Horsemom* Cherokee is so adorable and well.. so is the goat.. I couldn't say No to either one of them,,
*rainedaze* you timed getting the info to me just right ! I finished my 13 blocks yesterday so now can work on your special Hostess Block.. yahoo !

We've had a little snow here the last few days,, more expected.. blah.. and yes the flu/illness crud seems to hang on with a cough.. blah to that too !* SPRING* is on the way and so is our date to receive these blocks,, so excited to see them!!!..


----------



## COSunflower

Belfrybat - I got some kind of stomach virus last week too - not as bad as yours but enough to totally wipe me out. I felt ALOT better yesterday and thought it was over but today I feel wiped out again. 

Angie - I sure hope that your cousin recovers quickly. Heart attacks are so draining to the body.

Heidi - That baby goat is so cute! Is it the one that you picked?

Maxine - The physical therapist told me yesterday that I could take my cast off to sew now! YAY!!!! Jessica and family are coming over to visit tomorrow and I am so excited! I have never been to Bandon but Jess is really liking it. 

Hopefully will have all of these blocks finished by next week and on their way! I have a physical therapy appt. Monday and Wednesday and then see the orthopedic dr. on Friday for more xrays. I would be the happiest person in the world if I could ditch this cast then!!!!


----------



## rainedaze

How is everyone doing on their blocks? We are 2/3 of the way done. March 31st will be here before we know it. For me as well. I am not moving near as quickly as I should be. I hope everyone else is moving right along.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am done, just need to iron one last time and mail.


----------



## Belfrybat

I have everything cut out and one block made. So much for my personal goal to get them done by the end of February. But they will be done on time.


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower how wonderful to be sewing without a cast and family coming to visit.. very exciting.. !

All my blocks are sewn,, Will be making the labels today and hopefully mailing tomorrow, !!!


----------



## HorseMom

I have my "weekend" off. I am planning on sewing, or ironing and cutting a test block. Hoping life doesn't choose to ruin my plans, again....
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

I got all 224 fabric blocks cut out Friday night and my Hostess block sewn and half of the triangle blocks sewn and ironed. I have another physical therapy appt. tomorrow and plan on working on the blocks again Thursday. Orthopedic appt. Friday am. and then working more on my sewing and this weekend too!!! I'm PLANNING on being able to mail them out Monday. I work on the blocks assembly line  as it seems to go faster.  I can hardly wait to see everyone elses!!!


----------



## rjayne

Regular blocks just need labeling and I have to finish the hostess block and then I'm done. I am so happy to not have procrastinated and to be almost done. I have a tendency to do that. It seems like if I wait too long then nothing goes right and I am late.


----------



## Island of Blueb

Just checking in, looks like things are going well for you all. 
I now have a 7# 7oz granddaughter, her name is Rooney Karyn. 
She is thriving and cute, I think. 
Will catch you soon and join you for projects!


----------



## maxine

Island of Blueb how exciting !! and I really like the name.. we need pictures now..


----------



## Jlynnp

I mailed my blocks out today. They should be there Saturday.


----------



## HorseMom

Happy Crafting!


----------



## rainedaze

Jlynnp said:


> I mailed my blocks out today. They should be there Saturday.


I received your blocks today!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Thanks for letting me know they made it.


----------



## Belfrybat

Congrats to those who are finished and have mailed, also to CoSunflower for losing the cast and the two who had grandbabies (sorry-don't want to scroll back to see who you are). 

I've finished 8 blocks but need to cut some more fabric to finish the last 5. Then make the hostess block. Hopefully I will be done by Tuesday and mail on Wednesday. The original pattern I wanted to do was full of flying geese, but with losing almost an entire month, I went with a simpler pattern. Flying geese tend to be my nemesis and making 104 of them was beyond me at this point, even using the no waste method. However, the hostess block will be full of them, happily flying around.


----------



## Clueful

Clueful checking in. Fabric cut. Blocks under construction.


----------



## COSunflower

Didn't get to sew this weekend as my family was here from Bandon.  But have been sewing today and hope to be finished by Wednesday!!!


----------



## AngieM2

HI ladies. I'll probably be doing a 9 patch, as I have yet to start. Been staying with Dad in hospital Thursday, Friday and most of Saturday. Fortunately one more weekend, and I hope I have time to get finished.

Glad the rest of you are doing so well.


----------



## Belfrybat

Angie -- you've had a lot of illnesses / medical issues in your family this go-around. As far as I'm concerned, a 9 patch is a great idea as it will help balance out some of the busyness of the other blocks.


----------



## Patches

I have 8 blocks ready. Ran out of some fabric so the others will be a little different but same color choices. I am fighting that flu bug now, hubby brought it home to me two weeks ago and he's still doing his share of coughing and blowing! This is wicked stuff! Had to postpone our trip to see the new grand baby for a couple of weeks!! But, got this picture from my son that warms my heart to the fullest!!


----------



## COSunflower

Angie - there is nothing wrong with a 9 patch!!!!! I have half of my blocks done today and hope to get the other half done tomorrow!!! I didn't sew yesterday as I wasn't feeling well. Was one of those "Lupus Days"  Hoping to get them in the mail Friday - Monday definitely is the latest. I could probably sew faster but I'm keeping my younger granddaughter's cat until they get their own place again. "Princess" wants to help with EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Patches - that new baby is ADORABLE!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## maxine

Patches what a gorgeous baby and your son is too!! Thanks for sharing..

My blocks are done,, just need labels.. going to sewing trailer to do that RIGHT now.. whew !


----------



## HorseMom

Kim you should join Angie and I in the Facebook group called quilting cats! These cats are crazy!


----------



## COSunflower

Horsemom - I will!!!! What fun!!!

Just have to do a bunch of ironing in the a.m. and sew some more strips together so hopefully complete them in time to mail. I have to go to town to pick up meds though and get a couple things. Hopefully it won't take too long and I can get my blocks out!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm finished with the main blocks but haven't done the hostess block yet. Should be able to get it done this weekend.


----------



## AngieM2

HI all. I'm hoping that I have no calls on me this weekend and I can sew like a maniac and get blocks done. Good to know so many have been having better luck than myself in getting their sewing done.

I'll be looking forward to seeing all of them.


----------



## Belfrybat

I am done, blocks are squared and pressed and labels basted on. All I need to do is pick up a mailer tomorrow from Dollar Tree and I will mail on Monday, with two weeks to spare. Whew!


----------



## AngieM2

Wow, I'm proud of you. I use to be better at this. Still getting my grove back. Which colors did you use the most, as I've not read all the posts in this thread.


----------



## Belfrybat

Angie, you've had a lot on your plate lately, so I wouldn't sweat it. I used all four colours with red being dominant. I hadn't planned it that way, but mis-cut the gold so needed to switch to red as I had the most of it. The green is the least used as it was so close in value to the dark blue. But I ended up pretty happy with the blocks. I really love the hostess block and if I hadn't gotten sick would have used that on all of them. Hopefully Heather will post a pic of the hostess blocks so we can all see them.


----------



## maxine

_*rainedaze*_ I forgot to post that I had mailed my BLOCKS last Thursday.. I looked up the tracking number for the delivery day,, and it said it had been delivered to the mailbox on Saturday !! Hope that is true,, so sorry my mind apparently was on a "Walk About",, it does that sometimes.. always nice when it circles around and comes back to my brain.. 

Horsemom I tried to look up the Quilting Cats but couldn't seem to find it.. lots of cat & quilting things.. I would love to see the site.. sounds fun..


----------



## rainedaze

Maxine I did receive your blocks on Saturday. Sorry forgot to post this weekend. Love the blocks!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## rjayne

Blocks sent today. They said they would be delivered Thursday.


----------



## COSunflower

Rainedaze - I am getting ready to head to PO to mail mine off finally!!! I want to apologize to everyone ahead of time for the plaid fabric that I used. It was the only blue I had that matched our colors and of course I couldn't get to town because of my broken leg so just used what I had BUT...as I was trying to square them up this morning I noticed that my sewing was not the best on the plaid, probably because I was trying to hurry also since I got started a couple months late  so please see beyond my imperfections and know that I was so grateful to still be able to participate and promise that I won't use plaids in any future blocks!!!  Heather, please send ME the worst one back!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Raindaze - they are on their way and should be there probably Wed. or Thurs. as I sent them Priority. The big envelopes I got in town last week didn't fit them  and the P.O. here in our tiny community only had the Priority bags. Let me know when they arrive!!!!!


----------



## maxine

Co Sunflower I bet your block are wonderful.. I love plaids! 

Yay rjayne.. blocks done and on the way.. always a good feeling..whew


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Maxine for your kind words! I'm not a perfectionist and the plaid problem wouldn't bother ME but I do know that it drives some people CRAZY and I didn't even think about that until I tried to square them up.....  I will remember next time!!! I was just SO happy and eager to participate after all!!!!!


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower
I don't see a problem with the plaid fabric. I believe all of the blocks will look good together. They can't all be the same, different fabrics are good. Everything safe and the same, that would be boring.


----------



## Patches

My blocks are finished! I have 2 different color schemes but all fit the right colors! I also used what I had. Budget is really tight right now so was trying to use what I had. I had missed our sewing together so am glad to be back! It's going to be so much fun to get our squishes again!!


----------



## Patches

I will go to the post office in the morning to get them on the mail!!


----------



## rainedaze

Raymie I received your blocks in the mail today!!


----------



## rjayne

rainedaze said:


> Raymie I received your blocks in the mail today!!


Good to hear and it's not even Thursday


----------



## COSunflower

Mine should be there tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## rainedaze

Kim and Brigit-Carol (COSunflower and Belfrybat) your squares have arrived today!! It is so exciting checking the mail everyday!! Beautiful squares ladies!!


----------



## Belfrybat

So, how many have you received from to date? I know there are two weeks left, but just curious.


----------



## rainedaze

Belfrybat said:


> So, how many have you received from to date? I know there are two weeks left, but just curious.


I have received 6 packages so far.


----------



## COSunflower

I'm already planning my blocks for Spring.....LOL!!!!


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower said:


> I'm already planning my blocks for Spring.....LOL!!!!


Me too!!!!

Do we have a color scheme yet?


----------



## maxine

I went to our Poll Page and couldn't make heads or tails of it as to outcome of the Spring Block Swap,, I thought we had decided with our Voting Polls but now do not see the winners..... I have to say this new format is not friendly to my brain.. but anyway,,, would love to start planning colors etc for next swap,,


----------



## rjayne

This is what was posted for the four swaps. No colors we were going to pick them as we go along. 
This seems to be the most liked set of blocks for 2017.
winter: hunter green, cranberry, gold, dark blue

spring: garden theme, 9 patch variation

summer; brights

autumn; flannel

I would vote for any 9 patch with spring colors and flowers


----------



## Belfrybat

Yeah, the poll results seems to not have travelled over to the new forum. But I also remember the Spring swap was going to be nine patch variation with spring colours. I hope we won't limit the colours. I have some gorgeous floral spring-type fabric I had hoped to use. And I plan on taking the "variation" seriously. I love nine patches as they can be interpreted in so many different ways.

And while we are on the subject, I'll also volunteer to be a hostess.


----------



## maxine

rjayne and Belfry I thank you for the updated info,, that does seem like what I was remembering,,, I love the 9 patch too and YES to lots of color and variation!!! Can hardly wait to get started,, infact I'm going to start planing like CoSunflower is..I'm certainly ready for SPRING ~~!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Yesterday I downloaded a free e-book from Keepsake Quilting with 100 blocks. I think it is part of the National Quilt Day promotion, so grab it fast if you want it. I really like the Friendship Star block on page 9 and think I might use it for the Spring swap. Here's a link to the free download. You do have to give them a e-mail address, but I use a throw-away address I rarely check. The book is in PDF format so I just saved it to my computer. 
http://www.fonsandporter.com/free-quilt-block-patterns


----------



## COSunflower

What is actually meant by a 9 patch "variation"? Any pattern as long as it has 9 pieces???


----------



## Belfrybat

Yes -- the quilt block can be simple or complex, but can be divided into nine squares.
Here are some examples: http://quilt.com/Blocks/NinePatchBlocks.html
Although I personally would question the Pine Tree as being 9 patch.


----------



## COSunflower

Thanks Belfry!!!!


----------



## Clueful

Close to finishing. Will let you know when they are in the mail. The colors are winter: kona brown and kona snow. Oh dear...misunderstood the color perimeters. Thought ecru, cranberry, dark blue, gold and hunter green were merely suggestions. Thought they just have to be "winter".


----------



## Belfrybat

Clueful said:


> Close to finishing. Will let you know when they are in the mail. The colors are winter: kona brown and kona snow. Oh dear...misunderstood the color perimeters. Thought ecru, cranberry, dark blue, gold and hunter green were merely suggestions. Thought they just have to be "winter".


The poll we took a few months ago set the colours of cranberry, gold, dark blue and green. Angie added unbleached muslin after the swap started. It's a shame you went to all that trouble and now have to switch colours to match the swap parameters, but you will have enough blocks to make a quilt from your brown and white blocks so all is not lost. And you still have two weeks to make new blocks in the correct colours. The colours chosen are so rich and this will make a gorgeous quilt (at least that's how I picture it in my mind).


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I would like to participate in the Spring swap if possible.


----------



## Belfrybat

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I would like to participate in the Spring swap if possible.


I hope you do. It should be starting pretty soon since Spring starts tomorrow.


----------



## rainedaze

Clueful said:


> Close to finishing. Will let you know when they are in the mail. The colors are winter: kona brown and kona snow. Oh dear...misunderstood the color perimeters. Thought ecru, cranberry, dark blue, gold and hunter green were merely suggestions. Thought they just have to be "winter".


Clueful, I am sure you will be able to make a beautiful quilt as Belfrybat stated. Sorry about the misunderstanding. All of the quilt swaps have a theme whether it be specific colors or a particular pattern. I hope you are able to find the colors quickly to complete in time. Let me know if there is a problem.


----------



## maxine

Colourful your winter brown blocks sound luscious!! I wish you'd post a picture of them..I'm so sorry about the confusion.. I do hope you be able to make blocks in this swaps colors.. we need you.. please don't be discouraged.. I can understand how it could have happened.. as raindaze said.. let us know if you need help..keep us posted


----------



## Jlynnp

I have a lot of floral fabrics that should work for the spring swap and I love doing 9 patch blocks. Are we staying with a 12 1/2 inch block??

I would also be happy to act as hostess.


----------



## Belfrybat

I've already pulled the focus fabric and one supporting. Not sure whether I'm going to add a yellow or lavender to the mix. If you downloaded the e-book I posted above, I'm going with the Friendship Star block with the floral in the corners. At least that is my current plan.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have similar colors just not that floral pattern.


----------



## Patches

I got my blocks mailed out yesterday! They are coming priority so should be there this week! Belfry, I love that floral fabric!! I'll have to go see what I've got now!! I wasn't sure I would participate in this next one since it's garden time and market time too, but a 9patch is so cool I think I'll have to 'work it in'!! Lol


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thinking of these colors in 9 patch maybe with green to tone it down a bit







what do you think?


----------



## maxine

I'm wondering if we will be deciding on the colors for this Spring Block Swap?? or just whatever combination we want,, I'm loving all the fabrics you ladies are wanting to use.. I'm definitely ready for Spring Flowers !


----------



## MoBookworm1957

How many blocks do we need?


----------



## Belfrybat

I vote for not having a set colour scheme but "Spring floral". We did a Spring quilt a couple of years ago with specified colours, so my preference this time would be not to limit us.


----------



## rainedaze

MoBookworm1957 said:


> How many blocks do we need?


14 blocks for this swap


----------



## rainedaze

Hey Ladies, I know you are excited about the Spring Swap but is there a possibility that we can move those comments to another thread? Sorry, just hard to keep track of the posts for this swap. I mean this in the most loving way possibly. Thank you!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Okay with me, just wanted to give people heads up about my quilting ideas. I'm somewhat different in my quilting.


----------



## HorseMom

I'm back! Had some trouble logging in. 
COSunflower the Quilting Cats group is a closed group, when I searched it it didn't have an image but there were 2.517 members. You can look me up on Facebook, Heidi Post, and I can add you, but admin still had to approve you. My profile pic is attached.

I'm hoping to sew like a crazy women today and tomorrow. I've still been working 6-7 days the last week and a half I've been baking like a crazy woman. Cake for work, cake for my daughter's bday party, I need to make 4 dozen cookies for 4H tonight.
Heidi


----------



## rainedaze

This is for all the procrastinators or others that just couldn't get to their squares yet because life happens - I admit, I have always been a procrastinator especially this time bc being the hostess I don't have to mail yet. lol Working on my squares, looking, looking, and looking again (not a complicated square by any means!!!) and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't go together correctly. I am missing a 5th color to make it square. If you are struggling know that there are others out there struggling as well. Now that I have it figured out I will be completing my squares. Happy Spring and Sewing to everyone!!


----------



## Clueful

Ladies, Do the blocks have to include all of the colors (cranberry, hunter, blue, gold, ecru?)
Can I use just 3 of the colors in the block? Reworking blocks for swap. Thanks.


----------



## rjayne

Clueful said:


> Ladies, Do the blocks have to include all of the colors (cranberry, hunter, blue, gold, ecru?)
> Can I use just 3 of the colors in the block? Reworking blocks for swap. Thanks.


The blocks do not have to have all of the colors in it. 3 would work just fine.


----------



## Clueful

JRayne, thank you for your prompt reply. This is good news. Will let you know when they are in the mail. Thanks!


----------



## Belfrybat

rainedaze said:


> Hey Ladies, I know you are excited about the Spring Swap but is there a possibility that we can move those comments to another thread? Sorry, just hard to keep track of the posts for this swap. I mean this in the most loving way possibly. Thank you!!!


I started a thread to discuss the Spring block swap: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/spring-2017-quilt-block-swap-discussion.561695/


----------



## rainedaze

Clueful said:


> Ladies, Do the blocks have to include all of the colors (cranberry, hunter, blue, gold, ecru?)
> Can I use just 3 of the colors in the block? Reworking blocks for swap. Thanks.


The blocks do not need to include every color.


----------



## COSunflower

Clueful, the way I understood it was that you had to at least have ONE of the picked colors in the square. Three of them would be fine I would think. I used all the colors simply because I had them in my stash at home. Couldn't drive at the time to find other and besides that, I like to use what I have. I would think that you could use what you already have (the brown and snow) and just add in one or two or three of the other colors which would go nice with the winter brown. Don't go to a bunch of extra and work and expense!!!!! Make it easy on yourself.


----------



## COSunflower

Quilting is supposed to be FUN and swaps are to make friendships with like minded people.


----------



## Belfrybat

I hope Clueful will not use brown. I agree that swaps are supposed to be fun and about building relationships but Clueful chose not to participate in the discussion, especially in the first month when we were auditioning our colours. To me that is the fun part of any swap -- seeing and hearing what others are planning. I'm sorry she misunderstood the colour choices that were decided on, and hope if she joins in future swaps she will become part of the community by participating in the discussion.


----------



## rainedaze

I was able to "quick" go to Joann's yesterday to pick up my 5th color. Thought I was going to come home to wash and iron my fabric to finish up. I had dropped my 26 yo at the clinic while running to Joanns. He needed to have surgery last night to remove his appendix. As most of you may have heard, our area made news, and my son couldn't have surgery until some of the victims were out of the OR. Hopefully today doesn't throw any surprises in the mix for me. This is what I get when I procrastinate. Happy sewing and I will just on over to the Spring thread to see what is being decided for that.


----------



## HorseMom

I would be honored to receive a brown and white block from Clueful, I'm sure they are beautiful! I bet she just put just as much love, excitement, and care into making her blocks for her new friends. I believe she is new to swaps and she misunderstood and made a mistake. I'm sure none of us have ever made a mistake in quilting swaps. Add a coordinating boarder to it and it would make a nice pillow. Don't be discouraged Clueful!
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

YES! Clueful JUST joined the forum before we started and this is her first HT quilt block swap. Most of us have been on here a LONG time so we are used to the "normal" order in which the swaps go - conversation, poll, etc. It's easy to misunderstand if you aren't familiar with the status quo of a group. Do what you can Clueful and I will also value and be proud to have your block.  I was thinking that if it truly didn't match the rest that I would use it as a decoration in my sewing room!!!!


----------



## HorseMom

Please excuse my mess, I'm still unpacking! I have not done any sewing with new adopted kitty, Bandit. I just set the ironing board up. So far he's not overly impressed! Guess I'll add fabric to it and see what happens :-D

I'm going to add this will be my last swap with HT. My heart isn't in it anymore, and some personal reasons.
Heidi


----------



## rainedaze

Clueful said:


> JRayne, thank you for your prompt reply. This is good news. Will let you know when they are in the mail. Thanks!


Clueful - I forgot to mention earlier. I would love one of your original winter blocks as the Hostess Block. No need to rework all if you don't want. I love the colors that you used!!


----------



## AngieM2

Just checking in from St. Louis. I have material cut out for when I get back home after Sunday. I may be the tail this time. Just been to darn busy lately.


----------



## maxine

rainedaze said:


> 14 blocks for this swap


*rainedaze* Oh NO !! I only made 13 blocks !! I am one short !!! Holy Macaroni !! I will make another one today and get it sent off on Monday,, so sorry as my brain is not with me lately.. darn !! 
I do hope your son is okay.. that sounds terrible and serious.. plus all the other folks in need.. prayers for all..

*Clueful* I would also LOVE to have one of your Brown Blocks.. they sound so gorgeous,, I"d be glad to make an extra one for you too,, 

*Angie* keep well.. you have been having some very stressful days,, we totally understand your being the "Tail".. hope your family member, (cousin?) is recovering also.

Now out to the sewing room.. getting old and forgetful is hard..


----------



## rainedaze

maxine said:


> *rainedaze* Oh NO !! I only made 13 blocks !! I am one short !!! Holy Macaroni !! I will make another one today and get it sent off on Monday,, so sorry as my brain is not with me lately.. darn !!
> I do hope your son is okay.. that sounds terrible and serious.. plus all the other folks in need.. prayers for all..
> 
> *Clueful* I would also LOVE to have one of your Brown Blocks.. they sound so gorgeous,, I"d be glad to make an extra one for you too,,
> 
> *Angie* keep well.. you have been having some very stressful days,, we totally understand your being the "Tail".. hope your family member, (cousin?) is recovering also.
> 
> Now out to the sewing room.. getting old and forgetful is hard..


Maxine - don't through any trouble to send another block. It is fine.


----------



## Belfrybat

I too thought it was 13 regular blocks plus the hostess block. Were we supposed to send 14 regular plus the hostess?


----------



## maxine

rainedaze said:


> Maxine - don't through any trouble to send another block. It is fine.


Are you saying I made enough, 13 of the regular plus your Hostess Block?? Good Grief I don't know what I am doing here lately.. geez


----------



## rjayne

rainedaze said:


> Our quilt block swap is 13 + 1 hostess block. PetsNEggs has gotten me all her information and is set to go. Happy Sewing ladies!!


I thought it was 13+1 too
Did someone else sign up after this? I quick scanned the posts and didn't see any but could have missed it.


----------



## Clueful

If the total number of blocks come up shy, please short me. All of the other ladies should get their designated blocks as planned and I don't mind getting fewer blocks.


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine! It was 13 blocks with the 14th being the Hostess block!!!!! So you may be OK. 

Horsemom - Your new kitty is SOOOO cute!!! I LOVE his coloring!!! I hope that you will consider joining us again later when things so down for you.


----------



## rainedaze

Belfrybat said:


> I too thought it was 13 regular blocks plus the hostess block. Were we supposed to send 14 regular plus the hostess?


13 + 1 hostess


----------



## rainedaze

maxine said:


> Are you saying I made enough, 13 of the regular plus your Hostess Block?? Good Grief I don't know what I am doing here lately.. geez


Yes Maxine, you are fine!! 13 + 1


----------



## rjayne

So rainedaze did you get any other packages? How many are we waiting on? The 3/31 deadline is coming up soon and I can't wait to see the beautiful blocks everyone made.


----------



## maxine

Rainedaze Thanks for checking for me.. I couldn't remember for sure.. whew.. I did make one more block yesterday so now guess I'll have one more for my quilt..


----------



## rainedaze

rjayne said:


> So rainedaze did you get any other packages? How many are we waiting on? The 3/31 deadline is coming up soon and I can't wait to see the beautiful blocks everyone made.


I just checked my mail and did not have any more packages. I am waiting on the following people yet:

Horsemom, Petsneggs, Clueful, AngieM2, CC

so less than half of the people. I know Horsemom, Angie, and Clueful have been in touch and possibly more of you ladies. Sorry if I have lost track. I will be finished by the end of the day. I only have to sew 10 of my halves together to complete the squares. If anyone is having issues finishing up please pm and let me know when to expect your squares. Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm getting excited to see all the blocks. Although I would never have chosen this colour combination on my own (I'm not very colour adventurous), I was so pleased with how they blended together so well. I've gone ahead and made two more blocks from two different patterns from the left-over scraps. Thank you Rainedaze for leading this one.


----------



## maxine

Yes Belfry I agree...can hardly wait to see the blocks together... I really liked the way mine came together with those colors. should be a gorgeous quilt !


----------



## rainedaze

Again, I checked the mail and no squishy packages so I have sent private messages to each of our ladies. Hoping to mail envelopes out as soon as I have received the last of them.


----------



## Patches

Rainedaze did you get my blocks? I never saw where you did, but you should have. I didn't see my name in the missing blocks either!!


----------



## rainedaze

Patches said:


> Rainedaze did you get my blocks? I never saw where you did, but you should have. I didn't see my name in the missing blocks either!!


Yes, I received your package.


----------



## AngieM2

I made 13 plus one block today. Now to press, label and get in mail.


----------



## cc

Mine are going in the mail today!!!! I'll post the tracking # when I get it.


----------



## rainedaze

The only person I haven't heard back from is Petsneggs. Anyone know her? I sent a message but no answer. I can go back and see what her second set of contact information was.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm pretty sure she saw a post I made about it on Facebook. I'll ask here to check in


----------



## AngieM2

Petsneggs tried to get on, but having problems since she has.not been on since before software change. She had an operation on her knee and that slowed her down some. She is mailing on Monday. Can't get to post office before then.


----------



## rainedaze

AngieM2 said:


> Petsneggs tried to get on, but having problems since she has.not been on since before software change. She had an operation on her knee and that slowed her down some. She is mailing on Monday. Can't get to post office before then.


Thank you so much AngieM2 for keeping me updated on her. I hope she is doing well after her surgery. I will watch for her squares next week and the rest of them ready for mailing. I know how excited everyone is to get their packages.


----------



## Jlynnp

Can't wait to see everyones squares!!


----------



## HorseMom

I really don't know what is wrong with me. ADD, or anxiety maybe both. Everytime I work on these blocks I start thinking about everything else I need to do and start to have a panic attack. I don't understand, sewing has always made me happy. If I don't mail by Monday consider me a non finisher. I'm very sorry, I think I've lost my mind.
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Heidi - Don't worry!!! It has been a VERY stressful and busy time for you! I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND!!! It is so easy to get overwhelmed with everything. I know from experience!!! Just do the basics at home - everything else will wait. You are working mega hours and have a daughter to care for also. If you can't get your blocks completed it is fine with me and you can still have the square that I made for you.  I know that things will slow down in the future and that you will be able to join us again eventually. I think I had a swap that I had to bow out of too one winter a long time ago. I UNDERSTAND!!!!!


----------



## maxine

I agree with CoSunflower,, do what you have too, yes and please accept my block even is you don't get yours done,, I know how horrible panic attacks can be.. Be well..


----------



## AngieM2

Heidi, so sorry that this swap is causing you to have anxiety about what else is not being done. I sure know what you mean.

I did mail mine tonight by first class parcel post, and last time I did this with something else it gave a tracking number but I'm not seeing one. It says it will be delivered by Tuesday April 4th.

Glad I got in under the finish time even if barely.


----------



## HorseMom

You ladies are too kind! I did get in a groove tonight, worked an hour longer then I wanted too, but still so far to go. I guess this is why you don't precut all your pieces. Incase you need to change the pattern. My daughter is away at a friend's, so I'm a little less distracted this weekend. Just fighting the cat trying to steal my stuff!
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat

I agree with Maxine and COSunflower. If you don't get finished don't worry. You've participated in many swaps on here and been a cheerleader for many of us, and my vote would be for you to have the blocks even if you can't finish yours. Many years ago I was given the advice in times of stress to do what is absolutely necessary and let the rest go.


----------



## rainedaze

HorseMom said:


> I really don't know what is wrong with me. ADD, or anxiety maybe both. Everytime I work on these blocks I start thinking about everything else I need to do and start to have a panic attack. I don't understand, sewing has always made me happy. If I don't mail by Monday consider me a non finisher. I'm very sorry, I think I've lost my mind.
> Heidi


Heidi, I agree with the other ladies. You had been undecided about joining in the first place and I pushed a bit. I completely understand if you are unable to complete your squares. Yes, I will still mail you an exciting little squishy package no matter how you finish. I have been having horrible panic attacks since September. They are not fun. Rest and relax when you are able. Deep breaths always. - Heather


----------



## Jlynnp

I agree with the others Heidi. Sometimes life just gets in the way, please accept my block as well!


----------



## AngieM2

And you know one of my blocks had your name on it.


----------



## Meima6

Although I am new to this swap, I know that swapping is a type of sharing and caring. We all do the best we can. I am good with fewer blocks, and I love the idea of the Kona brown and white. I hope Spring brings brighter days for everyone. Best wishes to all.


----------



## rainedaze

Belfrybat asked me to share the links to the Spring Swaps that are now available for signing up. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...lt-block-swap-starts-now.561924/#post-7859071
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...p-2-vegetable-and-fruits.561925/#post-7859070


----------



## HorseMom

I am very sorry, but I will not be mailing my blocks today :'( Please finish without me.
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Don't sweat it Heidi.  Things happen and you gave it your best shot. We still love you.


----------



## rainedaze

I have received all blocks except Petsneggs, which AngieM2 has already spoken for. I will get all the packets ready to mail out so that when I receive those they will be ready to go.


----------



## HorseMom

Bandit decided he didn't like the block I left laid out before bed last night. He thought he'd make it better!
Heidi


----------



## Meima6

HorseMom said:


> Bandit decided he didn't like the block I left laid out before bed last night. He thought he'd make it better!
> Heidi


Bandit seems like a creative little imp!


----------



## AngieM2

Hello ladies. I've been in contact with PetsNEggs and her leg operation is just really causing her not to be able to sit at sewing machine for any time without leg swelling. Then she has to move away, etc. She is terribly sorry, and with my encouragement, will have to just be a no show so the blocks you have can be mailed. She feels terrible about doing this, as she really did not expect her leg to cause issues with sewing. She apologizes up one side and down the other of a mountain of fabric. 

Seems life is biting more and more of us on the seat these days.


----------



## COSunflower

Quite all right PetsNeggs!!!! I know ALL ABOUT leg swelling while sewing! LOL!!! Just get well and relax. You can still have the block that I made for you.  Like Horsemom, YOU TRIED!!!! Hang in there!!!!!


----------



## maxine

I definitely understand about leg issues.. PetsNeggs please have my block too.. feel better soon & keep in contact with us.. thank you Angie for contacting Pets.. she has been such a sweetie in the past swaps.. we want to keep her!!


----------



## Patches

Have our blocks been mailed out to us yet? I've been really busy and lost track of time!?!


----------



## Jlynnp

Please send Petsneggs my block as well.


----------



## AngieM2

And of course, send her mine, too.


----------



## maxine

Patches I don't know for sure but I think rainedaze was going to sort them soon and send them.. I'm sure rainedaze will tell us when she does..


----------



## rainedaze

Sorry everyone. I have been so busy that I kept watching the mail for Petsneggs but didn't think, until today, to check to see if she was mailing hers. Now that I see that I no longer need to wait on them I will be shipping them on Saturday. Sorry for the delay but will get them off to you ASAP.


----------



## maxine

WOOHOO!!!!squishies on the way soon.. thanks Rainedaze..


----------



## COSunflower

I'm so excited to see them all!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

No worries about the delay -- we are just all eager beavers to see them.


----------



## Jlynnp

I can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## cc

I am so silly, I mailed my blocks just before we left on vacation and when we got to Galveston I discovered the labels in my suitcase. The unmarked ones are mine girls! Sorry but I was just "a little excited"......


----------



## rainedaze

They are all set to mail and will be dropped off at the post office today!!!! When it rains it pours some weeks but they are ready and will be shipped. It was my number 1 objective today. Told my husband if nothing else gets done today it has to be mailing packages.


----------



## Belfrybat

Shucks, and here I've been trolling the mailbox. I thought they were mailed on Saturday? Ah well, the delay heightens the anticipation.


----------



## maxine

Hurray squishies on the way!!! Thanks Rainedaze..


----------



## COSunflower

YAY!!!! We will all get a FABULOUS surprise in our mail boxes next week! Our squishees will give us something to look forward to after Easter.  THANK YOU RAINDAZE FOR BEING OUR WONDERFUL HOSTESS!!!!


----------



## rjayne

I had a surprise in the mail today!!!
The blocks have arrived and they are all lovely. 
I can't wait to put them together.


----------



## maxine

I received my SQUISHIE today!! You ladies Rock!! Every block is so awesome,, all the detail, colors, and each pattern.. I love the mocha -white block too, WOW!! this is going to be a beautiful quilt.. Thank You so very much for them..


----------



## rainedaze

maxine said:


> I received my SQUISHIE today!! You ladies Rock!! Every block is so awesome,, all the detail, colors, and each pattern.. I love the mocha -white block too, WOW!! this is going to be a beautiful quilt.. Thank You so very much for them..


The mocha-white blocks are Clueful's. Aren't they nice? I liked them as well.


----------



## maxine

i REALLY DO like the mocha-white block.. the pattern is lovely,, Clueful did a wonderful job of sewing it and I like the colors... maybe we should think about doing a quilt in that color way..


----------



## Jlynnp

I got mine today as well, they are all beautiful!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I received the blocks on Saturday. I'm so glad Maxine did one of her famous braids -- this one was just fabulous. 
Three were un labelled. I know the brown is Clueful's, but who did these two?


----------



## HorseMom

I'm not liking this new forum. Whenever I try to post something it tell me I need a valid forum id. Then after 3 or 4 attempts it posts. This is the summed up version of the original, and I didn't think to copy before I attempted to post.

You ladies out did yourselves. All the blocks are beautiful. I really feel don't deserve them. Mine would have matched so we'll. Thank you so much!
Heidi


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I think my blocks will pale in comparsion if today was any indication.


----------



## Meima6

I received my blocks today!! Belfrybat, mine is the one on the left. Thank you to all!


----------



## Meima6

I am matching blocks to personalities now. It is sweet. They are SO beautiful! Thank you all so much!


----------



## rainedaze

Belfrybat said:


> I received the blocks on Saturday. I'm so glad Maxine did one of her famous braids -- this one was just fabulous.
> Three were un labelled. I know the brown is Clueful's, but who did these two?
> View attachment 59717


There was one block that had the label on the back of the block.


----------



## COSunflower

I have a dr. appt. in town tomorrow and now I will be REALLY excited to stop by the PO on my way home!!! These swaps are SO much fun!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Horsemom, I'm very happy that you enjoyed your blocks too!!! I KNOW that you tried so hard to participate but sometimes family and circumstances just get in the way.  Such is life!!!! As your dear friends we wanted you to enjoy the swap too - it wouldn't seem right to not include you under the circumstances...Just pay it forward in the future for us!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima6 said:


> I received my blocks today!! Belfrybat, mine is the one on the left. Thank you to all!


Thanks for letting me know -- I like the triple friendship star. Very unique.


----------



## COSunflower

I got my squishie today!!!! I am always so very amazed at the intricate patterns and time that is put into each block!!! We have very talented quilters!!!! It was fun seeing how our fabrics matched too - I have so many of the SAME fabrics in my stash!!!  Thank you everyone for joining in the fun!!!!


----------



## maxine

I remember cc said she had forgotten to put on her labels.. they were still in her suit case


----------



## Belfrybat

Yes, by elimination after Memie said she did the block on the left, the block on the right was made by CC. BTW, I just found Memie's label -- it had come undone and was stuck to another block.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am making up more blocks from the remaining fabric I have from the swap then will put them all together for a quilt for my sister Lois. She loves the colors and will cherish the quilt. My other sister Pam - who will be here in a little over a week is bringing me a quilt top my Grandmother made and I will finish that up. Grandma has been gone for over 30 years so this is very special to me and I will be keeping that. She is also bringing me a quilt that Grandma made for her which needs some repairs, I am hoping I can get it repaired for her.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm sorry I've not posted in awhile. Dad had his heart valve replacement and the next day the antesisia (knock out stuff) was in his system enough that he was loopy. He was very angry that I would not take him home to Mom and Chloe (the fur kid) that day. I actually hid from him in the hospital so he could not ask me to take him home again and get agitated. The nurses and NP gave him a small seditive to calm him down. Next day, he was himself again and liked seeing me and we got him home as soon as possible (about 4 hours to get out). Anyway, I did get my blocks and thank you so much.

Now, PetsNEggs - she just let me know she recently received her blocks you all so kindly sent her. She had a knee operation and her father-in-law that is on edge of dementia collected the mail for her for several days. When she was missing a bill she was expecting she asked him about it, and he brought out a BAG of mail for her. In it was the squishy for her blocks. She's still having issues getting into the forum, so she asked me to tell you all a BIG THANK YOU! She really appreciates all you have done for her.


----------



## Belfrybat

Heather, are you going to post pics like has been done before? Both the regular blocks, but especially the hostess blocks. We all like to "awe and ah" over those special blocks.


----------

